

Adwords - adsense earnings tracking - bee

Hello,<p>I was just wondering if there is any tool (way) to track how much money adwords campaigns produce via adsense.<p>For example, I have a classifieds website, I create an adwords campaign for keyword "free ads". Then some visitor clicks on adwords link (costs me 50c let's day), he posts on my website a free classified that will produce from other visitors 1$ =&#62; profit = 50c<p>So I need a report that will say:
campaign x = cost 50 usd,
adsense from campaign x = 10000 impressions, 200 clicks, 30 usd earnings.<p>Is there such a tool? Or would you be intereseted in one, cause Im thinking to develop one.
======
bee
or this can even be achieved?

